# 20" Boys Shelby



## blasterracing (Jun 20, 2017)

Been cleaning up another 20" Shelby.  Forks are bent, but pretty decent other than that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

@slick


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow! I am loving that bike!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks.  We love the little Shelby's.  Have several 20" and two 16" Shelby's.


----------

